# We need your help with the chat



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A lot of people seem to be unable to enter the new chatroom. It works for some people, but not for others. Just how bad is the situation? We don't know.
This is where you come in:
please try to enter the chatroom, just to see if you can.
report your results here. 
Thanks!
By the way, I think it might be a problem with cookies. Those who cannot enter chat, try setting your browser to never save History or cookies, and see if that helps. Again, report here if it did or didn't. Also try deleting your java and downloading a fresh new copy.
Thanks again!
Finally, please don't make a bunch of useless posts in this thread, since it'll make finding important info harder to do. Just report if trying either of those fixes worked for you.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

just tried again, TOS same thing, incorrect username/password, but no place to put one in. Thanks again for looking into the problem


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I got in without problems.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

No Issues with chat on any brower i have used. i use IE 8, Chrome and Mozilla.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

BV, What browser are you using?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, that's it exactly; there is no place to input any name or password, since it expects you to already be logged in to FishForums before you try to enter chat. That should be a good thing, since it will keep banned people out of chat, which was a big problem with the old chat.
I suspect that our longtime cookie problem is to blame, though, logging some people out when they try to enter, just like our archive section does. Of course, the archive section lets you log back IN again, where the new chat does not.

I really don't know how to fix this. I hope our new boss can figure it out.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

using IE 7 I think


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

IE Ewwww!

Many better browsers out there that run way faster then IE. 

Do indeed try Google Chrome, it runs easily, and smoothly:
http://www.google.com/chrome/


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I really like Internet Explorer 8 it works really good you can download it a MicroSoft.com it has really good features and updated use. Maybe it would work with the chat :withstup:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

got in no problem using chrome


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

chat just sucks big time..sure ; i can get in..but it goes down the toilet after that.. lag times are horrific..30 seconds to 3 or 4 minutes.the longer i am in chat ; the worse it gets.the only reason i can see for changing chat was to keep people out of it...and just to turn FF into a forum with nothing but advertising.i am not the only person having problems..and mine isn't the only problem encountered.
if thing keep up the way they are going ; i don't see FF improving any...only dying away..and my problems aren't in my flashplayer or anything like that..my system runs fine until i go into chat..then all kinds of crap happens..looks like i will just have to stay out of chat...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I can get in fine, NP.

Loha is definitely right about advertising, I can't stand it!

Edit: I am using Mozilla Firefox & Google Chrome


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can get in and make it work, but it LOOKS like it's just installed wrong to me. It looks like there are big chunks of something missing. In fact, I'm pretty sure of it, since why would such a fancy chat be otherwise so very bareboned? Could it be that it's just broken and needs to be re-installed?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that the program for this chat costs about $5.00
i use mozilla firefox....again last night ; i got in without any problem whatsoever..and had almost no lag for the first couple of minutes..then had 10 second lag time..then 20 or so..then 2-3 minutes...then my pc started locking up..
but i still see no reason for changing chat to begin with except to discourage members from going in..
it might be broke....but why...


----------

